# Are any of the Koln stellplatze in umvelt zones?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Off to Koln in July for a few nights. I've read the 3 reviews of the stellplatze on here, but do I need a sticker for them?

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's another language on here sometimes, not a clue what any of that means.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL, yes, I thought that too as I was writing the post. 
\Umvelt = emission zone.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Koln Marsdorf and Koln Riehl are just inside the zone....

Compare the positions on the campsite database with this map...

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/3/umwelt/umweltzone/suche/

You'll need a yellow or green sticker if you are in the zone.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If its got one you will need the disc. Should be able to find out on line which number you will need. Will have a look later if no one else answers out now.

Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

It looks like they are all just inside the zone. Have any of you applied online, is it easy?

Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Although the Koln Riehl stellplatz is definitely just inside the zone, their website suggests routes that are acceptable to get to the stellplatz if you haven't got a sticker, you cannot go anywhere else within the zone. Whether this is an official route I don't know...

http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/umweltzone_eng.htm

For details of how to get a sticker theres loads of info my FAQ thread....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

adonisito said:


> It looks like they are all just inside the zone. Have any of you applied online, is it easy?
> 
> Thanks


Rathouse in any town will do it take your reg. doc. (a euro cheaper too :wink: )

Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all that, I've always wanted to visit a Rathouse ! :lol: 

Cologne looks really good.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Cologne has an enlarged LEZ since beginning of 2013.
See link: http://www.stadt-koeln.de/mediaasset/content/pdf57/karte_umweltzone_erweiterung_2012.pdf

This map of Cologne with official transitroutes is published by the town officials. For the transitroutes no sticker is needed.
see this: http://www.stadt-koeln.de/en/3/environment/00109/
The a.m. Stellplatz Reisemobilhafen Köln is situated at Rhine between the two northerly bridges next by an official transitroute.
Should be no problem without sticker. Center of Cologne easy to reach.

Beware of the local beer "Kölsch" , it looks like p...of a tiger.
Or simply order in a historical pub a "Düsseldorfer Altbier"....and the next war begins. :lol:

Regards 
Bernd


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

adonisito said:


> Thanks for all that, I've always wanted to visit a Rathouse ! :lol:
> 
> Cologne looks really good.


Sorry town hall

Dick


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

adonisito said:


> It looks like they are all just inside the zone. Have any of you applied online, is it easy?
> 
> Thanks


I applied online on 2nd June and the sticker arrived on 7th June. Very easy and super-efficient! Just had to attach a copy of the V5 and pay 6 euros.

https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I wrote to the Koln tourist board. They tell me the Koln Marsdorf stellplatz is outside the zone. You can take a number 7 bus or there is a cycle way into town. All very efficient ! Looking forward to it already.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

adonisito said:


> I wrote to the Koln tourist board. They tell me the Koln Marsdorf stellplatz is outside the zone. You can take a number 7 bus or there is a cycle way into town. All very efficient ! Looking forward to it already.


You're absolutely right, I made a mistake comparing the maps. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=133

Hopefully the attached map shows its location in relation to the red shaded umweltzone.

Sorry for the duff info, specsavers tomorrow for me.

Pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

One thing I noticed coming through Germany this year is umvelt zones are becoming quite common. It is not only the cities which are going down that route, small towns are imposing the zone too. If you go to Germany regularly it could pay you to get a sticker while there. They are valid for the life of the vehicle once obtained.
peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

adonisito said:


> They tell me the Koln Marsdorf stellplatz is outside the zone. You can take a number 7 bus ...


It's not a bus, it's a tram. :wink: But the rest is correct.

The other, much nicer stellplatz Koln-Riehl is inside the Umwelt zone. However, if your van doesn't have the required green or yellow Umwelt sticker, then you can still reach the stellplatz via a specially designated transit route through the Umwelt zone. For details see the stellplatz website. Click on Umweltzone in the left hand menu, then the UK flag for details.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> adonisito said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all that, I've always wanted to visit a Rathouse ! :lol:
> ...


It might have been better to spell it "Rathaus".


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't understand why, if you would qualify for one, you don't just spend the 6 euros to get the sticker then you would have no worries about going anywhere in Germany! :?


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We also applied online and got the sticker within a week. 
I agree with blondel - just get the sticker. It has no expiry date and means that it is one less thing to worry about.

Have a great trip :wink:


----------

